# Auto DA Polisher recommendations



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Looking to buy an entry level polisher with 8 or 9 mm throw. I'd like to get the Griot's Garage 6" but over $200 Cdn. (still considering) is a little high for me. Porter Cable 7424XP falls in the same boat. Any recommendations on others not as costly?


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

Harbor freight has a Da that is similar to the Porter Cable 7424XP as well as a larger stroke Da version

https://www.harborfreight.com/8mm-random-orbit-6-in-da-polishersander-64528.html

https://www.harborfreight.com/20mm-long-throw-random-orbit-6-in-da-polisher-56367.html

The Griot's options in my opinion are a little better for quality as well as the lifetime warranty. That is something to keep in mind. They also have the polishes and pads.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I picked up the Dewalt DA polisher battery option since I wanted to do waxing without the hindrance of a cord. It has worked pretty well with the right polishing pads.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

TroyScherer said:


> Harbor freight has a Da that is similar to the Porter Cable 7424XP as well as a larger stroke Da version
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/8mm-random-orbit-6-in-da-polishersander-64528.html
> 
> ...


I figured the Harbor Freight would come up. I don't see any mention of shipping outside the US. This one by Wisetool looks identical to it. $89 Cdn.
https://www.amazon.com/WISETOOL-Orbital-Polisher-Variable-Polishing/dp/B07WZD8C2R/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=Wisetool+polisher&qid=1612859923&sr=8-2

Also considered the Ginour. $140 Cdn through Amazon.com
https://www.amazon.ca/TOPVORK-Polisher-Variable-D-Handle-Polishing/dp/B07KHP9BW9/ref=sr_1_1?crid=2DD1PZTRM39D1&dchild=1&keywords=ginour+polisher&qid=1612860554&sprefix=Ginour%2Caps%2C229&sr=8-1


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

That cheaper WISETOOL looks like a Chinese knock off of the old Porter Cable and Griots units.

I would guess they would work fine if you want the cheapest thing possible and will only use it once a year or so. Then you can determine if you really like doing it and want to invest in a more expensive and nicer polisher.

I started with the old PC 7424XP myself and then upgraded to Flex rotary and Rupes DA units.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Yeah that's just it. I blew the budget getting for personal use car detailing tools, cleaning supplies and then some over the holidays. :roll: After getting pads and backing plates etc, it adds up as you know. The Rupes and Flex lines look awesome. I'll draw the line at G9 15mm. Been watching a ton of Youtube the last few months.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Dang, if you were in the states, I'd let you borrow my 7424xp!


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

testwerke said:


> Dang, if you were in the states, I'd let you borrow my 7424xp!


LOL! Thanks anyway.

ShineMate ERO600 might be another option. Similar to the 7424xp. Comes with a preferred 5" backing plate.

https://carzilla.ca/products/shinemate-ero600-9mm-throw-da-polisher-kit?_pos=1&_sid=606c8b5b3&_ss=r

MaxShine M8S another.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have a 6" and 3" Griots Orbitals that are well over 10 years old and still going strong. You might use them 2-3 times a year at most depending on what you are doing with them. I do like the new Griot's orbitals but just can't justify getting them as the ones I have work just fine for what I need.

If you are just going to be doing your vehicles I wouldn't worry too much as whatever you buy should last you quite awhile as you are not really going to be using them day in and day out.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> I have a 6" and 3" Griots Orbitals that are well over 10 years old and still going strong. You might use them 2-3 times a year at most depending on what you are doing with them. I do like the new Griot's orbitals but just can't justify getting them as the ones I have work just fine for what I need.
> 
> If you are just going to be doing your vehicles I wouldn't worry too much as whatever you buy should last you quite awhile as you are not really going to be using them day in and day out.


Thanks! Are you not able to put a 3" backing plate on the 6"? That's an option I would like to have.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Baretta said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 6" and 3" Griots Orbitals that are well over 10 years old and still going strong. You might use them 2-3 times a year at most depending on what you are doing with them. I do like the new Griot's orbitals but just can't justify getting them as the ones I have work just fine for what I need.
> ...


I know on the Griot's machines that isn't possible, not too sure how the others like Flex and Rupes machines are.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

I am personally using a Griots 6" converted to 5" (and also run it at 3"). It works well, I've run Lake Country foam and Meg's MF pads on it and get good results with both. That being said I will be going to a 15mm polisher in the future and am highly considering going with a forced rotation machine (Flex or Rupes). I'd go with a rotary if I was doing this for a living. Forced rotation seems to be the sweet spot, for me at least.

If I were you, I'd skip the GG6 and go with at least the Griots G9 or G15. It will have a longer learning curve but throw a black foam (finishing) pad on it, polish out your trunk and you'll get the hang of it within an hour.



Mightyquinn said:


> Baretta said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


If you're referring to the GG6 (aka the entry level 8mm throw machine) then you can put a 3" backing plate on it. I run mine exclusively at 5" and 3".


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Yes I word it wrong. I'd be looking to go with 5" and 3" BP as well.

Problem with the G9 is you can't put a 3" BP on it. I have some tight spots. An entry level will do just take a little longer. Swapp out the grease for better quality.

Heard Lake Country and Rupes foam pads work well. Uro 50/50 MF as well.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

Baretta said:


> Yes I word it wrong. I'd be looking to go with 5" and 3" BP as well.
> 
> Problem with the G9 is you can't put a 3" BP on it. I have some tight spots. An entry level will do just take a little longer. Swapp out the grease for better quality.
> 
> Heard Lake Country and Rupes foam pads work well. Uro 50/50 MF as well.


Totally understand. The GG6 should work perfectly fine for your needs then. It's a great little machine the first couple times you use it but it does leave a lot to be desired as you get better and more efficient. Good thing is once you do inevitably upgrade, you'll be able to convert it to your 3" workhorse and will no longer have to swap BPs.

All name brand pads are good and will work for the average enthusiast. What's more important is paint hardiness. Do a search on detailing forums, there's typically a general consensus (ie Audi paint is extremely hard and therefore foam pads are pretty much useless).

Regardless, I would start with a LC orange + LC black with Megs 105 + 205 and see what kind of progress you can make. This is kind of the standard issue in the detailing world.


----------

